
5 Questions with Sam Tarantino, CEO of Grooveshark - erkose
http://blog.360i.com/social-marketing/5-questions-with-sam-tarantino-ceo-of-grooveshark
======
rahimnathwani
Wow - the second post about Grooveshark to hit the front page today. The other
one was deleted by the poster:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7975137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7975137)

